# J1 exchange visa question.



## Sparky5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all

Im a new member and I have something I would like to clear up before I apply for a visa.

I have a plan on applying for a J1 exchange visa and heading over to the US. The plan is to support myself with contract work. I have almost 7 years experience in my field of work.

My concern is that employers offering contracts in the US wont accept a J1 visa as suitable for whichever reason. A recruitment agency has told me already by email that their clients only accept US citizens and Green Card holders/Permanent residents. I would have thought that any form of temporary work would be okay providing the contract ends before the visa expires.

If someone has any information on this subject I would be sincerely grateful

Thankyou

Sparky5


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Read this .....

Exchange Visitor Visas

The J1 visa is an exchange visa, originally for cultural exchange between young persons of different countries and/or students.

It is not a substitute for a work visa. You are intending to obtain work; the J1 is not applicable.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A J visa also requires (if I'm not mistaken) that you be accepted by one of a number of specific exchange programs recognized by the government. You can't freelance on a J-1.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Sparky5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I guess it is impossible for me to move to the US. 

I have no idea how to find a sponsor for work. Companies dont seem to want to know someone they havent met in person. Im not rich and I dont have any family living in the US.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

J-1 Visa


----------



## Sparky5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Davis, although I had been hoping to work in the industry I worked in here in the United Kingdom. It really is difficult to get to the US. 

I had tried to come over to the US by finding a work sponsor, its like the chicken and the egg situation. I cant work without a company to sponsor me for work visa and a company wont hire me unless I already have a work visa!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sparky5 said:


> Thanks Davis, although I had been hoping to work in the industry I worked in here in the United Kingdom. It really is difficult to get to the US.
> 
> I had tried to come over to the US by finding a work sponsor, its like the chicken and the egg situation. I cant work without a company to sponsor me for work visa and a company wont hire me unless I already have a work visa!




A company won't hire you in the US unless you have something to offer them - its very expensive and time consuming for a company to obtain visa, so they are only prepared to do it for specific and needed skills. If you have managerial/executive experience or skills in the IT, finance or, say, medical industries you would be more likely to get a visa. If you work in a company in the UK who are willing to transfer you to the US you will get a visa.


----------



## Sparky5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Crawford said:


> A company won't hire you in the US unless you have something to offer them - its very expensive and time consuming for a company to obtain visa, so they are only prepared to do it for specific and needed skills. If you have managerial/executive experience or skills in the IT, finance or, say, medical industries you would be more likely to get a visa. *If you work in a company in the UK who are willing to transfer you to the US you will get a visa*.


It is very funny you should say that, because that is what I had decided just earlier today. It is my only chance. 

Thanks Crawford


----------

